# Mainline Wheel Failure!!!!



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Every once in awhile, somebody comes up with the most incredible photos.
This one shows what happens when steel wheels on railway cars stop rotating, but the train keeps moving. You will have to scroll down to the bottom photos to see what the wheel looked like while it was still under the car. Incredible!
Apparently found when the dragger went off on the BNSF at Orin Jct about a week ago. Amazingly, there was no derailment. Track speed is 50.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Amazing. Good pictures. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Now when is Marty going to model THAT?


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Probably as soon as JJ gets there. 
Maybe we can get Stan to help.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

And how FAR did they drag that before they noticed? Why didn't FRED radio up and tell the engineer? Naw, we don't need no crummy caboose, or more than a 2 man crew, both in the cab....

Ain't it funny how so many rules written in blood can be erased with money?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Amazing. I'm surprised it didn't do much damage to the rail.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If both wheels are solid on the axle, why didn't the other wheel get ruined too?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

That's the same question I was about to ask! 


Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Makes me think it broke off and they caught it before the hardened tread on the good wheel got too flat... 

Great minds Chuck? 

John


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I witnessed a seizes wheel once when I was a kid. My Grandparents lived close to a Norfolk Southern line and we would always 
get stuck at the crossing. One night we were waiting at the crossing when my Dad pointed out the wheel. It was glowing red 
with an impressive trial of sparks showering the ground. I always wondered what would happen to a seized wheel, but one more 
of my childhood questions has been answered. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My only guess is that one of the wheels slipped on the axle. If both wheels were locked to the axle, this couldn't happen. 

Are they on the axle by a press fit, like ours, or are they welded in place?

Inquiring minds wand to know. 


Chuck N


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

It is more likely that the wheel was cracked and broke. It only slid for a short while so that the OTHER wheel didn't have time to wear a flat spot.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 20 Jun 2010 05:53 PM 
My only guess is that one of the wheels slipped on the axle. If both wheels were locked to the axle, this couldn't happen. 

Are they on the axle by a press fit, like ours, or are they welded in place?

Inquiring minds wand to know. 


Chuck N 


I was on a tour of the old SP wheel shop when it was still in operation at Sacramento, California. Slick operation. One wheel came down a runway on one side of the wheel machine and another on the other side with the axle in the middle. This machine was so precise that it press fitted both wheels exactly to the axle in one move and in gauge and then ejected the wheel set onto a track and it rolled right out the door to join numerous other wheel sets already out there. So the wheels are press fitted.


----------

